# Dream Yacht Charters - Martinque



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

We have a chance this October 2014 to charter a boat with Dream Yacht Charters in Martinique. Website has some good information; Has anyone chartered with them and if so, how was the experience?


----------

